# Engagement ring europe or New york?



## flashover (6 Feb 2008)

Hi folks. i have read with great interest all the contributions on engagement rings.. buying in ireland, belgium , new york etc. i would appreciate comments on the following, i had intended on popping the question in paris (providing the right answer is forthcoming) then travel onto Antwerp for a few days. this plan seems ok, however i am now toying with the idea of travelling to new york... cant decide really, i suppose the real question is where would i get the best ring, value, quality prestige etc considering a reasonable budget is available.. would appreciate comments.. thanks..


----------



## addob (7 Feb 2008)

We just bought ours in Antwerp, following the advice posted in the other thread and found it all fantastic.
Diamonds were priced in US Dollars so we couldn't find the point to traveling to the US to save on the exchange!
Also, you can get a train directly from Paris to Antwerp, so it would be handy!! And unexpected!
I found Antwerp lovely and relaxing so if you need any information about where we stayed or anything let me know.

the soon to be Mrs dob!


----------



## footsteps (7 Feb 2008)

I don't know the answer to your question but know of a romantically inclined male who did something similar, proposed in New York, looked for ring in NY didn't find anything suitable flew back via Paris and no ring, got it in Dublin, can't remember the name of jewellers! Some times you cannot beat home sweet home!


----------



## daveyboy (7 Feb 2008)

followed the Phillpe harold advice on this website myself last year.
Priced style of diamond first in diamondland in Antwerp, which is good value in itself. Then spent 3 hours with the man in his shop in Antwerp. Had booked in advance. Not pushy at all. kept to the budget i set him.
Lovely guy. Herself was very happy with the results and she was thinking that she'd never find something that suited her tastes.
As the post above says, they are priced in dollars anyway so why fly to new york. Antwerp is a nice romantic little spot in itself too.
i couldn't recommend it enough.
the jewellers here are not even 5% as good as the jewellers there. Looking about Dublin first they were unbeliavablly ignorant.
Over there they insist that you look deep into the diamond through a loupe and they point out where it is flawed and how that will or won't effect the sparkle.
the ring itself (as in the band) usually comes free.

...very romantic by the way. All the best!


----------



## flashover (7 Feb 2008)

many thanks... have already emailed Harold, responded immediately with plenty of advise.. certainly would not like to pre book as havnt a clue what herself would like. would two days be enough? one question is the importance  where the ring is purchased, is there much significance? reason i ask, comments were made i would be looking for cheap ring in antwerp? .... this is not the case... hence i was considering NY and tiffneys route etc


----------

